# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa > Arduino >  Raspberry Pi - AutoStart or StartUp program

## CKD

*Raspberry Pi - AutoStart or StartUp program*

Lâu lâu vọc một lần, lưu lại đây để mai mốt dể tìm.
Nhu cầu làm mở một của sổ terminal trong Raspbian mỗi khi OS khởi động xong. Người nông dân phải làm sao.

Để khởi động với OS thì có nhiều cách
1. Dùng lệnh *crontab -e*
2. Thay đổi nội dung trong *rc.local* file
3. start script

Với cách 1 và 2 thì mình chạy kiểu service chạy ngầm Ok, nhưng mở terminal thì chưa thành công. Có thể mình tạo lệnh hay cú pháp gì đó chưa đúng.

Cách 3 thực hiện như sau.
- *mkdir /home/pi/.config/autostart* //nếu chưa có thư mục autostart. Với bản linux đã có GUI thì chắc là thư mục này đã có  :Big Grin: 
- *sudo nano /home/pi/.config/autostart/StartUPScrip*t


```
[Desktop Entry]
Type=Application
Exec=lxterminal --command "/home/pi/myscript.sh"
Hidden=false
Name=StartUPScript
Comment=
```

Ctrl+O //lưu lại
Ctrl+X //thoát ra

Với
- *myscript.sh* là tập lệnh cần phải chạy đã được tạo sẵn trong thư mục /home/pi/
- *StartUpScrip* là tên file cần lưu. Tên file này nếu khác với mục Name thì nó sẽ tự động rename thành tên trong mục Name  :Smile: 
- *lxterminal*, với mỗi phiên bản thì cái terminal nó có tên khác nhau. Lưu ý vụ này để khỏi mất thời gian vọc  :Big Grin:

----------

QuyND

----------

